# New Item Athens Acomplice Side Plates



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

guys are gonna love them, great job:thumbs_up


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Is there anywhere we can see all of the color choices?


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Black/Orange combo? Please say yes? :wink:


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Do you do engraving on them?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

PM's Sent To All ...
Color Chart...
3 + Color's....
...............








Color Chart 1 & 2 Color....DW-12 Cocobolo/Black And DW-18 Cocobolo/Blue..... (Cocobolo) is a Orange Looking Wood...
...............


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Price for a set of grips for the Athens????


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

Dw12 and Dw18 are both hott!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

lookin good Bob.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

All Side Plates are $56.00 a Pair ....Price is TYD....


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

how much are a set of dw12?


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm kinda diggin 802 and 502....:shade:

Look really nice...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

802 is Turquoise 502 is Blue....
All Side Plates are $56.00 a pair...


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

bob_lambeth said:


> 802 is Turquoise 502 is Blue....
> All Side Plates are $56.00 a pair...


not bad! i may get me some of those for my accomplice. i may have to wait a little while though.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Another Peek...
Athens Acomplice Side Plates...
...............


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Bob makes the best side plates on the planet*

I have been using his side plates on my Hoyts for years...The fit and finish is incredible

Ergonomically they feel like no other especially around the thumb area...The material he uses is industructable it keeps its luster forever and I like the fact he uses existing screw holes and not tape to hold on the grips...

Post some finished Orange and Black ones and I bet they wont last more than 5 minutes

Those look great Bob!


----------



## bonesjohnson (Jan 14, 2008)

Bob, Got my Destroyer sideplates yesterday!!! They look and feel awesome!!! Really nice work!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

DW-12 Cocobolo/Black
...............


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice looking stuff. :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Those are some good looking grips Bob...How's the thickness on them, are they thinner than the stock Athens side plates?


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

bob_lambeth said:


> DW-12 Cocobolo/Black
> ...............


oh man i want those!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice....
DW-30 Winewood/Brown/Black.....DW-702 Green.....DW-602 Cherry...
All Side Plates are Made and shipped Same Day Payment is Recieved ....
...............


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

kbp8928 said:


> oh man i want those!


That's the ticket right there!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Know You Guy's Want your Side Plates Quick..... How about 3 Days from when the Payment is recieved ? (Made Fresh Just For You) ...Daily... Bob Makes 28 Different Models ....PM Bob He Probably already makes Side Plates For Your Favorite Bow..... 
Gallery Of Side Plates... 
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Misc Side Plates...Top...Darton Pro-3000...
Bottom Exotic Cocobolo Bowtech Soldier.........Mathews-DW-22 Cherry/Black
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Man They look awesome. Great Job.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Wayne ....They Also feel Awesome ...


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

J-Daddy said:


> Those are some good looking grips Bob...How's the thickness on them, are they thinner than the stock Athens side plates?


Good question J.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

All Side Plates Are Custom Made I Can make them ANY THICKNESS Just Let Me Know How Thin OR Thick you WANT them....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Have Added Another Dymondwood Color ....
DW-43 Blue/Black/Oak....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys I Custom Build All Side Plates ...If You Want them Thinner than Stock ...Let me know ...If you want Covers i can do that also ....
Athens Acomplice ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Misc. Side Plates ...
Elite in DW-33 G/B/Walnut......PSE In DW-44 Winewood/Brn/Walnut...Hoyt DW-11 Walnut/Black
............... Middle Pair Bottom Row..........2004-06 Bowtech ....In DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

Price for DW42 for accomplice? Can they be engraved with Athens logo on one side and Grimpeeper on the other? If so, what would be the finished price?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Michael, Michael, I No longer have a Laser engraver Guy ...All Side Plates are $56.00 a Pair TYD...Thanks ...Bob ..


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Have Plenty Of Pink...
Pink......
...............


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

bob_lambeth said:


> I Have Added Another Dymondwood Color ....
> DW-43 Blue/Black/Oak....
> ...............


WOW  sweet color! those would look real nice on the black ops captain i got coming, may have to order a pair myself if i can get the $


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews...(All Models)...
DW-38 Cherry/Green/Black/Walnut...............DW-602 Cherry ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Sniper By Bowtech ... DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

You Won't Find a Prettier or More Functional Side Plate Grip Anywhere than Right here on AT ...No One will Ship As Fast as I Do ...I Make and ship In Most Cases the Same Day I Get Your Payment ....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Athens Acomplice Made Just For You ...Thick Or Thin .....
DW-30 Winewood/Brown/Black.....DW-702 Green.....DW-602 Cherry .... 
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

.....Hoyt.....Elite.....Hoyt...
..........Reflex...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice ...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black ...Awesome Color..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Fred Bear... DW-12 Cocobolo/Black....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech (All) ..... And Bowtech Destroyer...
DW-42...Blue/Black/Walnut...............DW-12..Cocobolo/Black
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

04-06 Bowtech......Mathews (All)......07-2010.Bowtech...
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All)...
DW-44 ..Walnut/Brn/Winewood...............DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Ross Cardiac/Carnivore... 
DW-33 ..Gr/Bl/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Very Nice Color ...For The Athens Acomplice...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Destroyer...DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

When You Want The Very Best And Nothing Less ...
Color And Craftsmanship ...Made Just For You ....
28 Different Model's Available ...PM Bob About Your Favorite Bow .....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite Archery...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Fast Delivery ....
Misc. Side Plates ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The Side Plates i Ship Today Were a Piece of Dymondwood Yesterday ....
All Orders Promptly Filled...
Moth Cloth Camo...
DW-30 ..Winewood/Black/Brown...Darton 3000 Series...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Athens Acomplice....
DW-30..........DW-702..........DW602
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All)....
NO HOLE.....
...............


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bob_lambeth said:


> Bowtech (All) ..... And Bowtech Destroyer...
> DW-42...Blue/Black/Walnut...............DW-12..Cocobolo/Black
> ...............


Bob your riser is shipping out tomorrow


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Rodney...


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2006)

What color is the DW-202?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

DW-202 Is a Black....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

PSE...X-Force, Genetix, New Breed....
DW-38...Cherry/Black/Walnut/Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Fit And Finish That Proves To Be Second To None In The Bow Grip Industry...
Hoyt All..........Athens Acomplice...
Hoyt All..........Bowtech Destroyer...
...............


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bob_lambeth said:


> Thanks Rodney...


Your welcome..looking forward to seeing what you can do.:shade:


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the plates thanks to bob. Now I just need my Accomplice to install them on!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech 07-10 Sniper...
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The Oak Makes for a Very Nice Quality Match in the Colors ....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Custom Made Just For You ...I Make 28 Different Models Of Side Plates ...PM Me about your Favorite Bow ...More than Likely I Already Make Them ...
Misc Bow Grips....Simply Beautiful....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin Side Plates (All) Including The Alien-X And Z Model Bows...
DW-202 Black....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All)...
DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews (All)...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

I received mine yesterday. They are absolutely flawless! Can't wait to get them on my Accomplice. Ok, come on Athen's!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Destroyer...Hand Made One At A Time ....
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I've Got Some Big Things That Will Be Introduced Within the Next Week for the Athens Acomplice ....???????????


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe I should have held off. Nah, I will just some others to change out from time to time! Thanks, Bob!


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Why is there no true orange and black dymondwood when it seems there is every other color under the sun. Would be really popular with Athens owners.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Wish I Could Find a True Orange Color Dymondwood....
_________________________________________________


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens skeleton grips by Mr. Lambeth


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Another Accessory...For The Acomplice Bow...
Get Your's and the grip... Make the Common Look Un Common ....
...............


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bob_lambeth said:


> Another Accessory...For The Acomplice Bow...
> Get Your's and the grip... Make the Common Look Un Common ....
> ...............


very cool Bob

Shipping you a shelf out right now.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews...(All)...
DW-32 Cherry/Walnut/Black..........DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt(All)...
DW-22-Cherry/Black............DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Good looking grips might have to pick them up when my accomplice lands


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Nate, ...Looking forward to making you a set ....


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*I have been using Bobs grips for years...Started out with Hoyts ...Now Athens*

Here are my sons and wifes grips on the Accomplice:thumbs_up

Thanks Agian Bob!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank You For Sharring ...Both Look Great ...Thank you ...Bob ...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Those are some nice grips!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

If You Dont Want The Arrow Rest Incorporated Into the Grip Nor the Skeleton Holes...I have the Regular Side Plates ...Just Order Regular Side Plates ....Please Specify When You Order . Made With Or Without Screw Holes ..$56.00 A Pair ....Uh Huh I Know There Pretty ...Order Your Pair Today ...."It Aint Bragging When You Can Do It" ....
...............


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

how about a dw38 for a Athens accomplice there bob.


----------

